# Does FreeBSD support one of these Ethernet controllers



## neelwebs (Jun 20, 2013)

I am assembling a new PC in a few days and am still choosing the motherboard. I wanted to know if FreeBSD supports one of the two Ethernet controllers:

Realtek 8111G
Intel I217V
Does FreeBSD support one of the two? I did find a FreeBSD driver(s) for both these controllers but no information about support. Are these controllers supported?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2013)

The Realtek should be supported by the re(4) driver. I'm not sure which driver to use for the Intel card. Which driver did you find?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 20, 2013)

Intel driver is available, but no personal experience here.


----------



## zspider (Jun 20, 2013)

Did you try loading the igb(4) kernel module. That should load support for your gigabit Intel card from the kernel.


----------



## neelwebs (Jun 21, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> Did you try loading the igb(4) kernel module. That should load support for your gigabit Intel card from the kernel.



I did not get the motherboard yet, so I can't test. I'm still on my old PC (Dell Inspiron 537 with a Realtek 10/100) which I'm giving to my parents. And I'm considering a motherboard (Asus H87M-E to be exact) which has the Realtek controller.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey,

I know it's an old post, but I noticed FreeBSD drivers for the I217-V adapter on the Intel website: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17509&keyword=freebsd&lang=eng

It appears that this driver version is already in 9.2RC3:

```
$ grep em_driver_version /usr/src/sys/dev/e1000/if_em.c
char em_driver_version[] = "7.3.8";
```

So I believe 9.2 has I217-V support in out of the box in kernel. I'm going to purchase ASUS Z87-Pro and hope to have ethernet working.

UPDATED:
I've purchased Z87-PLUS. Built-in ethernet adapter works under 9.2RC3


----------

